# Milan: in arrivo socio minoranza e vice presidente "berlusconiano".



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

*Milan: in arrivo socio minoranza e vice presidente "berlusconiano".*

Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".

Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).

*Ancora il Corriere dello Sport: Elliott si sta comportando come se il Milan prima o poi diventerà suo. Contattati Marotta, poi Gandini, e Maldini. In ogni caso, l'intenzione del fondo è quella di rivendere, successivamente, il club. Con Stephen Ross che attende. 

Ma attenzione alle mosse di Yonghong Li che sta trattando la cessione di una quota di minoranza ad un uomo di area berlusconiana. Affare da 50 milioni che permetterebbe a Li di rifinanziare. La prospettiva di Yonghong Li è quella di andare avanti ad aumenti di capitale.

Anche la Gazzetta riporta che Li vuole accelerare sul fronte socio.

Intanto negli ambienti londinesi sono sicuri che per Elliott sarà un Win-Win: alla fine il fondo prenderà il Milan (magari per rivenderlo) oppure se Li andrà avanti, il guadagno sarà di 60 milioni di euro.

Repubblica conferma: Yonghong Li in missione per trovare un socio italiano di minoranza che metta 50 milioni di euro e ricopra la carica di vice presidente. Ieri sera è circolato il nome di Preziosi. Voce smentita dallo stesso imprenditore. In ogni caso, Preziosi dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa ed l'ingresso di in nuovo socio dovrebbe essere comunicato ad Elliott.

Anche Tuttosport conferma: nel Milan in arrivo un nuovo socio di minoranza da 50 milioni di euro che ricoprirà anche la carica di vice presidente. Massimo riserbo sul nome, ma si tratta di un imprenditore italiano. Sarebbe stato proprio questo lo scopo del viaggio in Italia di Yonghong Li, la scorsa settimana.
*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Ripropongo quanto scritto nel topic precedentemente chiuso:

"A sto punto, visto i nomi che circolano (berlusconiani, Preziosi ecc..) spero sia Renzo Rosso che per lo meno mi pare appassionato...anche se con 50mln conterà come uno sputo. Li sta tirando a campare...tifo Elliott"


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ripropongo quanto scritto nel topic precedentemente chiuso:
> 
> "A sto punto, visto i nomi che circolano (berlusconiani, Preziosi ecc..) spero sia Renzo Rosso che per lo meno mi pare appassionato...anche se con 50mln conterà come uno sputo. Li sta tirando a campare...tifo Elliott"



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Jaqen (8 Giugno 2018)

Più che altro bisogna dividere quello che è la gestione con la proprietà. La società può cambiare soci parallelamente alla gestione (ciò che noi vediamo principalmente, calciomercato, investimenti strutture, investimenti esteri).
Il problema principale ad oggi è il SA, non tanto se Li c'è o non c'è...


----------



## alcyppa (8 Giugno 2018)

Vabbè, alla fine di riffa o di raffa "torneremo" nelle mani del maledetto.


----------



## Zenos (8 Giugno 2018)

È lo stato cinese?huarong?maledetto nano


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Dallo stato cinese al socio berlusconiano.

Hurrà


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2018)

Uomo di area berlusconiana


----------



## davidelynch (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Dalla fantascienza all'horror nel giro di poche ore.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uomo di area berlusconiana



Licia Ronzulli


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...




Notizie ricamate su una verità molto più semplice, Elliott vuole liquidare il prestanome che invece gioca al rialzo.
Preziosi ? Balle. Vero é che chiunque dia ora 50m a Li per questo gioco x me é un pirata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2018)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Notizie ricamate su una verità molto più semplice, Elliott vuole liquidare il prestanome che invece gioca al rialzo.
> Preziosi ? Balle. Vero é che chiunque dia ora 50m a Li per questo gioco x me é un pirata.



esatto


----------



## AllanX (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Mamma mia che degrado...
Il cash che il "nuovo socio" dovrebbe apportare corrisponde proprio alla cifra necessaria per l'aumento di capitale da effettuarsi entro fine mese, altro che rifinanziamento!
Questo Li é rimasto davvero in mutande, il fatto che sia costretto a vendere quote societarie per raccimolare 50 milioni dimostra come neanche gli strozzini dei paradisi fiscali, a cui si era rivolto finora, gli fanno più credito...
Per quanto riguarda l'eventuale nuovo socio ci si chiede chi possa essere disposto ad investire per una quota di minoranza in una società pericolosamente a rischio di insolvenza e che tra pochi mesi potrebbe cambiare proprietario per poi cambiarlo ancora in futuro, probabilmente solo un nuovo prestanome, "amico di Berlusconi", sarebbe disposto a tanto per completare il sempre più probabile giro di riciclaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2018)

Ma poi scusate ho letto adesso la cifra.. 50 milioni ? e a che servirebbe un socio da 50 milioni ? 

Elliot che ha già capito come sta girando vuole semplicemente mandare a casa Li che si è mostrato per quello che è ( una testa di legno senza soldi messo li da chissà chi ). 

Elliot tira l'acqua al suo mulino mentre Li sta cercando in tutti i casi di marginare il massimo nell operazione , lo spostamento di 10 giorni della sentenza uefa è sintomatico per capire cosa ci aspetta. Il Milan avrà portato carte che hanno convinto l'organo ad attendere 10 giorni in più e non si tratta di certo di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Qui si tratta di roba grossa che si risolverà nei prossimi 10 giorni. 

Manca poco, o vivere o morire.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ripropongo quanto scritto nel topic precedentemente chiuso:
> 
> "A sto punto, visto i nomi che circolano (berlusconiani, Preziosi ecc..) spero sia Renzo Rosso che per lo meno mi pare appassionato...anche se con 50mln conterà come uno sputo. Li sta tirando a campare...tifo Elliott"




Renzo Rosso non si presta a teatrini. Entrerebbe come socio di minoranza solo per comandare successivamente (eventualmente a capo di una cordata o aprendo all'azionariato popolare). 

Invece Preziosi e/o cordata di Galliani non avremmo altro che una testa di legno italiana e ben identificabile a differenza di una cinese non identificabile come Yonghong Li.
Report ci andrà a nozze.


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate ho letto adesso la cifra.. 50 milioni ? e a che servirebbe un socio da 50 milioni ?
> 
> Elliot che ha già capito come sta girando vuole semplicemente mandare a casa Li che si è mostrato per quello che è ( una testa di legno senza soldi messo li da chissà chi ).
> 
> ...


Il rinvio della udienza dinanzi alla Adjudicatory Chamber della Uefa non ha altro significato.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate ho letto adesso la cifra.. 50 milioni ? e a che servirebbe un socio da 50 milioni ?
> 
> Elliot che ha già capito come sta girando vuole semplicemente mandare a casa Li che si è mostrato per quello che è ( una testa di legno senza soldi messo li da chissà chi ).
> 
> ...




Intanto speriamo di non leggere a breve "Preziosi ha venduto il Genoa".


----------



## uolfetto (8 Giugno 2018)

ansia.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate ho letto adesso la cifra.. 50 milioni ? e a che servirebbe un socio da 50 milioni ?
> 
> Elliot che ha già capito come sta girando vuole semplicemente mandare a casa Li che si è mostrato per quello che è ( una testa di legno senza soldi messo li da chissà chi ).
> 
> ...



Se aprono la campagna abbonamenti vado alla cieca. Fiducia smisurata.
Hanno detto che Yogurt ha già 3 offerte x rifinanziare ma ritengo sia il vero bluff e lui stesso sa che ha una scadenza ormai, se tira troppo la corda può essere lasciato al suo destino: caccia a ottobre rosso.
Poi:
Se ottiene i soldi degli investitori che lo hanno finanziato con un minimo interesse esce.
Se resta in sella e sviluppa autonomamente solo Milan China con una quota alla thoir 25-30%
Se prova a resistere frazionanado la proprietà con gli eventuali finanziatori.
Non o che dire l'ultima é la più improbabile in quanto gli interessati eventualmente attenderebbero e si rivolgerebbero tutti ad elliott.


----------



## Goro (8 Giugno 2018)

Ancora convinti che non sia Berlusconi dietro Lì?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Renzo Rosso non si presta a teatrini*. Entrerebbe come socio di minoranza solo per comandare successivamente (eventualmente a capo di una cordata o aprendo all'azionariato popolare).
> 
> Invece Preziosi e/o cordata di Galliani non avremmo altro che una testa di legno italiana e ben identificabile a differenza di una cinese non identificabile come Yonghong Li.
> Report ci andrà a nozze.



Proprio per questo nutro un minimo di fiducia...al contempo però non vorrei nemmeno Rosso come presidente futuro...non ha abbastanza risorse.
Ah scusa avevo sorvolato sulla cordata o azionariato...cosi sarebbe diverso!


----------



## Igniorante (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Questa cessione del Milan sta assumendo i contorni di una immane pagliacciata. 
A questo punto viene fin troppo facile "tifare" per Elliott, soprattutto quando ti ritrovi per presidente un senzatetto, nella migliore delle ipotesi, magari controfigura del nano, nella peggiore.


----------



## Eziomare (8 Giugno 2018)

Cinesi pagliacceschi.
Tocca sperare di finire in mano ai creditori, pensa un po' a che livello siamo.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Giugno 2018)

50 milioni?
Ma cosa dovrebbe risolvere?
Meglio finire ad Elliott.


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Giugno 2018)

Qualcosa non torna. Se Lì vuole inserire un socio da ''50 milioni'' solo per pagare l'aumento di capitale di fine giugno come farebbe poi a ripagare Elliot entro Ottobre? Come paga gli stipendi, le spese, il mercato estivo? 
Ragazzi e se fosse Maldini il presidente ''onorario''?


----------



## danjr (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Preciso.... ahimè


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



mah... non so più a cosa credere. Certo che un socio di minoranza avrebbe senso solo in ottica scalata per la maggioranza. Altrimenti chi entrerebbe in società con Li??

ne ho le scatole piene di questa storia


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi scusate ho letto adesso la cifra.. 50 milioni ? e a che servirebbe un socio da 50 milioni ?
> 
> Elliot che ha già capito come sta girando vuole semplicemente mandare a casa Li che si è mostrato per quello che è ( una testa di legno senza soldi messo li da chissà chi ).
> 
> ...



spero sia come dici tu


----------



## Manue (8 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me è un altro bluff...voci per mascherare l'ennesima provenienza dei soldi utili a tirare avanti pagando stipendi e gestione.
Nessun nuovo socio conosciuto, ennesimo sconosciuto ma che potrà garantire un rifinanziamento probabilmente, così da salutare Elliot ad ottobre.

Poi si tirerà avanti, fino al prossimo aumento dove accadrà la stessa cosa... e via...

finché non arriverà un'offerta di 900/1000 mln per comprarci, noi vivremo in questa condizione...
chi vuole perdere tutti i soldi che sta mettendo oggi nel milan?? nessuno...proprio nessuno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, questa foto è solo di tre giorni fa.

So che è legato al Vicenza, ma ho letto che ha già saltato diversi eventi con la nuova squadra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, questa foto è solo di tre giorni fa.
> 
> So che è legato al Vicenza, ma ho letto che ha già saltato diversi eventi con la nuova squadra.



Perché è sponsor dei vestiti .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché è sponsor dei vestiti .



Il fatto è che ha saltato un importante evento della sua nuova squadra, senza presentarsi quando tutti l'aspettavano, mentre contemporaneamente faceva questa foto.

Tre giorni fa non avevo postato la news in quanto l'avevo ritenuta gossip. Però alla luce di questi ultimi aggiornamenti...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Giugno 2018)

quante palle
se entra un socio di minoranza si presenta con una cifra tra gli 80mln e i 150mln come MINIMO.
Ci sono in ballo cose grosse e la stampa esce con articoli in cui si parla di bruscolini.
50mln? per una cifra del genere il socio di minoranza potrebbe essere pure Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2018)

Renzo Rosso è milanista ed ha un patrimonio di 4 miliardi. Non sarebbe il mio sogno bagnato ma rispetto alla situazione attuale è oro, magari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quante palle
> se entra un socio di minoranza si presenta con una cifra tra gli 80mln e i 150mln come MINIMO.
> Ci sono in ballo cose grosse e la stampa esce con articoli in cui si parla di bruscolini.
> 50mln? per una cifra del genere il socio di minoranza potrebbe essere pure Cristiano Ronaldo.



Allora di sale in zucca ne abbiamo


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2018)

Ho davvero stima per tutti voi che riuscite a commentare e farvi opinioni, io ho mollato l' osso: succeda quello che deve succedere, mi sono stancato, non ho più voglia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Giugno 2018)

Tra qualche giorno riderete per aver pensato ad un ritorno del nano.
Silvio è morto, fatevene una ragione.


----------



## gabri (8 Giugno 2018)

Certo! 50 milioni e si prende il 20%! Valiamo come la Sampdoria insomma!


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quante palle
> se entra un socio di minoranza si presenta con una cifra tra gli 80mln e i 150mln come MINIMO.
> Ci sono in ballo cose grosse e la stampa esce con articoli in cui si parla di bruscolini.
> 50mln? per una cifra del genere il socio di minoranza potrebbe essere pure Cristiano Ronaldo.



effettivamente hai ragione. CR7 sta pure cercando squadra. Sai che figata se diventa vicepresidente e giocatore? 

cerco di ridere per non piangere...


----------



## Gekyn (8 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tra qualche giorno riderete per aver pensato ad un ritorno del nano.
> Silvio è morto, fatevene una ragione.



Non riesco a credere che ci sia gente che ancora pensi che Berlusconi a 82 anni, cerchi di ricomprarsi il milan per tenerselo, al limite posso credere che cerchi di "rivenderlo" per la seconda volta....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...


Secondo me lo scenario è questo: dietro il sistema di società offshore si cela LUI, che ha trovato in Elliot l'alleato per quest'operazione di risciacquatura; Yonghong Li, naturalmente, è una testa di legno. 
Come finirà la vicenda, dunque? LUI, una volta ritirati i panni dalla lavanderia, si dileguerà e mollerà il Milan ad Elliot, come ringraziamento per la loro fedeltà; Elliot, quindi, rivenderà la società rientrando del "prestito" fatto alla testa di legno cinese e guadagnandoci su anche qualcosina.
Alla fine della fiera, quindi, spariranno sia LUI, che Y.L. che Elliot, ma chi sarà il nostro futuro proprietario sarà soltanto il tempo a dircelo.
Naturalmente il nuovo proprietario potrà essere sia un ricco imprenditore, in grado di riportare il Milan a livelli europei, sia un Pallotta, capace di vivacchiare di qualificazioni Champions, sia uno Squinzi, in grado di ridimensionarci come squadra da EL.
Quale futuro, dunque? Non ci è dato saperlo; possiamo soltanto aspettare che LUI ed Elliot finiscano la loro operazione per il momento.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Roba che una sceneggiatura di David Lynch può accompagnare solo.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo scenario è questo: dietro il sistema di società offshore si cela LUI, che *ha trovato in Elliot l'alleato per quest'operazione di risciacquatura*; Yonghong Li, naturalmente, è una testa di legno.
> Come finirà la vicenda, dunque? LUI, *una volta ritirati i panni dalla lavanderia, si dileguerà e mollerà il Milan ad Elliot*, come ringraziamento per la loro fedeltà; Elliot, quindi, rivenderà la società rientrando del "prestito" fatto alla testa di legno cinese e guadagnandoci su anche qualcosina.
> Alla fine della fiera, quindi, spariranno sia LUI, che Y.L. che Elliot, ma chi sarà il nostro futuro proprietario sarà soltanto il tempo a dircelo.
> Naturalmente il nuovo proprietario potrà essere sia un ricco imprenditore, in grado di riportare il Milan a livelli europei, sia un Pallotta, capace di vivacchiare di qualificazioni Champions, sia uno Squinzi, in grado di ridimensionarci come squadra da EL.
> Quale futuro, dunque? Non ci è dato saperlo; possiamo soltanto aspettare che LUI ed Elliot finiscano la loro operazione per il momento.



Viste i fatti recenti legati a Vivendi-Elliott la penso come te... ed aggiungerei: purtroppo.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



speriamo non sia vero, altrimenti significherebbe che "qualcuno" non vuole mollare l'osso. Maledetto.


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo scenario è questo: dietro il sistema di società offshore si cela LUI, che ha trovato in Elliot l'alleato per quest'operazione di risciacquatura; Yonghong Li, naturalmente, è una testa di legno.
> Come finirà la vicenda, dunque? LUI, una volta ritirati i panni dalla lavanderia, si dileguerà e mollerà il Milan ad Elliot, come ringraziamento per la loro fedeltà; Elliot, quindi, rivenderà la società rientrando del "prestito" fatto alla testa di legno cinese e guadagnandoci su anche qualcosina.
> Alla fine della fiera, quindi, spariranno sia LUI, che Y.L. che Elliot, ma chi sarà il nostro futuro proprietario sarà soltanto il tempo a dircelo.
> Naturalmente il nuovo proprietario potrà essere sia un ricco imprenditore, in grado di riportare il Milan a livelli europei, sia un Pallotta, capace di vivacchiare di qualificazioni Champions, sia uno Squinzi, in grado di ridimensionarci come squadra da EL.
> Quale futuro, dunque? Non ci è dato saperlo; possiamo soltanto aspettare che LUI ed Elliot finiscano la loro operazione per il momento.



.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> 50 milioni?
> Ma cosa dovrebbe risolvere?
> Meglio finire ad Elliott.


Dando per buono che Li esista e lotti sarebbero una boccata d'ossigeno per le scadenze vicine, il tombino è vuoto o ha finito gli organi da ipotecare ed è passato a cedere parte del Milan per tirare avanti sperando nel miracolo come tutti quelli che non si rassegnano ad aver perso tutto finché non è finita davvero. 

Se Li è il burattino che sembra è un altro atto dello spettacolo farsa del più grande carabatterista italiano con buona pace di Li Boh e Haxia


----------



## Roccoro (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba riportata dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 giugno 2018:"Milan, Eliott fa il drago. Il fondo Usa prepara la svolta e contatta Marotta e Maldini e sonda l'ex rossonero Umberto Gandini. Da Londra dicono:"Elliott aspetta Yonghong Li sulla riva del fiume".
> 
> Nel frattempo, il presidente rossonero negozia un'esclusiva fino al prossimo 30 giugno con un socio amico (di Berlusconi?).
> 
> ...



Questi non sanno niente, non sapevano che mister li era a Milano ma ora sanno che era in Italia per cedere una quota di minoranza ad un imprenditore italiano amico di Berlusconi ma che non sanno il nome
La verità ora non la sa nessuno e neanche Riccardo scacchi che ha scritto lo stesso articolo sia per Repubblica che per Tuttosport


----------

